# Joico K-pak and white flakies?



## ashk36 (Feb 2, 2010)

I went and bought the shampoo and reconstructor in the beginning of January. I've used them several times, but I noticed I started to get white flakes and an itchy scalp! I've never had a dandruff problem, so it was really surprising. I parted my hair and I could see all these little white pieces no matter where I parted it. WTF? I've heard so many raves about this stuff. Not only was I getting flakes, but I really saw no difference in my hair. I figure I should give it longer to do SOMETHING, but my hair really feels no different when I use it. My friend said that the flakes may be from using it several days in a row, so I have been switching it up between Joico and Biosilk shampoo with Fekkai glossing conditioner. I don't see the big deal about Joico yet. Not at all. I'm pretty disappointed, I was hoping for SOME sort of change in my hair. Oh, and by the way, the consistency of the reconstructor is so weird! It feels almost like a cheap lotion with a lot of alcohol in it, doesn't feel like it would condition at all. I am still on the hunt for my HG shampoo and conditioner. I have very fine, straight, mid-back length, color treated blonde hair, and it is pretty dry and poofy no matter what I use. Suggestions would be awesome. And has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## obscuria (Feb 2, 2010)

I get the flakes sometimes, but that's just because of winter. The Joico reconstructor is just awful. Right now I am using Biolage hydrating shampoo and Biolage conditioning balm as a deep conditioner and that works really well for me so you might want to give that a try.


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 2, 2010)

...


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_I was just about to order some of this stuff since it is so highly rated...I'm not sure whether I should now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yeah I'm not a fan. The reconstructor is just so weird in consistency. It's like yogurt sort of. The whipped kind. It's got a lot of air bubbles in it, and after you've run it through your hair you honestly can't tell there's even anything in it. Boo. I haven't tried all their products. Actually I got my mom some Joico products for Xmas, and aside from the shampoo and reconstructor, I also got her the intense hydrator and something else. Those I wouldn't mind trying, but the reconstructor sucks.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 3, 2010)

Kpak is only meant to be used 1-2x a month. Too much of Kpak will damage your hair.
I love it personally, but all hair is different. HTH


----------



## ~whathehair~ (Feb 4, 2010)

I can't use Joico Color Endure Conditioner either. It made my scalp sore[even if I didn't let it touch my scalp], every time I tested it. I have used Redken Anti Snap & there are many other products that I use no problems.  I have never felt anything like it. It was like some coating was on it separating the scalp hairs (like ROOT lift or something).  Recently I thought I would use the conditioner for swatches to mix semi-permanent punky colours diluted.  It also left an odd coating on them too despite rinsing.

MY PILLOW even hurt my scalp.


----------



## nettiepoo (Mar 2, 2010)

I reccomend Redken Butter treatment leave in. I love its consistency its thick and what a good cond. --reconst. should be..u no wat i mean? Its in a gold big tube and theres also a shampoo and i think anormal conditioner as well. I like it a lot and i use it when my hair seems like it needs moisture and to contol my puffy frizz. I have colour treated blonde hair with dark red-brown underneath also natural curly and i straigten it at least 2-3 times per week.

hth!


----------



## Cinci (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Kpak is only meant to be used 1-2x a month. Too much of Kpak will damage your hair.
I love it personally, but all hair is different. HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
She is exactly right.  KPak cisn't meant to be used daily.  The Keratin in KPak can actualyl make hair more brittle if used too frequently.


My cousin is a hairdresser so I have been using and testing salon products since I was 13 (Eek, that's 16 years now!!!) I whad been bleaching my hair platinum blonde from the time I was 14 till 27..  So good shampoo has been a must have for me...  The best shampoo and conditioner I have ever used is Pureology.  I use the Hydrate Shampoo and Conditioner.   The shampoo cleans very well, rinses perfectly clean without any build up, and does not dry out/damage my hair.  It is also great for keeping your color from fading. The conditioner is amazing!!!  Conditions wonderfully, leaves my hair silky and smooth and doesn't leave build-up or weight my hair down.   It alwasy keeps my hair healthy looking no matter what abuse I put it through..  I use these two on a daily basis and swear by them.  I've now added chocolate brown lowlights to my hair, and It's been 3 months since my last time at the salon and they still look fresh and have barely faded...

I have also used S-Factor Shampoo and Serious Conditioner..   This duo runs a VERY close second to Pureology..   Infact, their conditioner almost beats out pureology cause it smells sooo good lol...


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 4, 2010)

I actually had some sort of reaction to a Joico shampoo and conditioner (not KPak, though).  My scalp got really itchy and flakey, so needless to say, I discontinued use.


----------

